# طريقة عمل شامبو للشعر



## محبة الخالق (14 مايو 2011)

لو سمحتو ممكن طريقة عمل شامبو للشعر باستخدام مادة كبريتات لوريل الامونيوم وكبريتات لوريث الامونيوم طريقة الصنع والكميات واسماء الموادالداخله بهالتركيبه والمواد الحافظه بليز لو سمحتو


----------

